# Strange things we do to get a BFP?



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Wondered what "weird" things anyone else had done (successfully or not) to try and get a BFP.

When I was going through my 3rd ICSI the "trend" on the far inferior (!!) website I belonged to at the time was to drink a large glass of pineapple juice (god knows why?!!) first thing in the morning. Well whether there was a connection I don't know but I was lucky enough to achieve a BFP - the strange thing is my DD loves all fruit and veg..........except pineapple which she hates passionately - even shouting yuk when she sees them in the supermarket!!  

Karen
x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Karen 
I think I've tried most things some time or another.  Definitely done all the pillow under the bum thing,s legs in the air, not going to the loo after BMS etc. Also pineapple, nuts etc.  Unfortunately no BFN for me.

The pineapple is supposed to help implantation  xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I have tried lots of things too, concotions of herbs, including boiling up pans of chinese herbs (expensive and revolting) temperature charting, standing on my head after BMS (!) reflexology, acupuncture, handfuls of vitamins and pills from America. I have tried the pineapple juice and brazil nuts too. My next plan is a fertility doll from the internet! 
pobby xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I wore nothing but orange knickers for a year. It took me a lot of internet searching to find them too because orange isn't a colour you normally associate with underwear. I even bought some plain white pants from tesco and some orange clothes dye just in case I couldn't find any but La Redoute came through for me in the end. I have lacy orange knickers, orange and pink thongs, white pants with orange stripes and orange bowed French knickers. I spent a fortune on orange underwear now I think about it. 

There's a whole thread on here about the orange thing somewhere.

C~x


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

I did the pineapple thing too .... also wore an orange top to my appointment   ...I drank protien drinks ...yuk yuk yuk ...but swear they helped   ... I also found a penny on the floor of the fertility clinic and from then on swore it brought DP and I luck  

X Laura


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Well I think I've done pretty much the same things as you ladies. I also used to do the spell on the Complementary Therapies board, I bought a Hindu God Ganesh as he's meant to be the remover of obstacles. This cycle DH bought me a fertility statue off Ebay, and the only thing I did differently was rubbing it's belly for the few days before ov.   Spooky, so who knows? They certainly seem to believe in them in places like Africa. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

A friend bought me a silver and jade fertility ring.  Unfortunately it's huge and really hideous so I haven't worn it!!


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

I know we all have done the feet on the wall thing after sex to "aid" gravity and the little swimmers but I just noticed today that when the light shines in pur bedroom window, you can see footprints on the wall about my side of the bed!  And the MIL was over today helping me change the bed so hope she didnt see!  The wall was only painted last year and the prints arent dirty just must be "foot sweat"!  Oopps!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

@ Lena

At the moment I am sleeping with some rose quartz under my pillow and listening to my IVF companion cd. 
Dunno if these are necessarily weird things but still hoping they work...


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Think we are all utterly mad............but shows how much we are prepared to do and the lengths we will go to in order to achieve our dreams.

 to us all and lets hope our efforts pay off.

Love
Karen
x x x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I forgot about the hypnosis CD i used to listen to. told Dp I must have another as my one is boring...he thinks I'm really   
A friend also bought me moonstone earrings and swears that EVERYONE who wears them gets pg...except me of course!
and did i mention the baby russian doll that I carry to appointments with me (in my bra no less) well now I have lost it so obviously my next ivf is doomed!! 
xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ermmm... we once went on a camping trip to a well known fertility spot .... I'll leave the rest to your imagination


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Deb!    that brought back a funny memory of us on hols in Portugal..we went to see some sacred stones. there was one that was shaped like a big willy, I wanted to get down to it under it but DP was having none of it! misery guts! I noticed a pair of black knickers next to it so obviously i wasnt the only one with that idea!! 
pobby x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

A few years ago, DP kindly bough me home from holiday a 'lovely' wood carving of....... an erect penis!!!! Sposedly a fertility thingy, apparently. Cant remember where he went tho......

Another thing I have got is a little baby in half a walnut shell that a girl in work gave me, swearing blind that everyone who has had this has got pg!!     Its soooooo ugly!! But, Ive got it hanging above the bed. She told me to hand it somewhere and forget about it so I said I wud hang it in my car and she said 'Fine. If that's where you have sex!!'


----------

